# Hex head bolts



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

McMaster-Carr carries hex head bolts (machine screws) as small as 2-56 in nylon and 4-40 and larger in steel. The 2-56 size is 1/4" across flats


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Micro-Mark* carries hex head machine screws in brass from 00-90 through 2-56 in lengths from 1/8 to 1/2. For _SCALE _ hex head machine screws, washers, and nuts (hex is about half the size) from 0-80 through 10-32 in brass and steel, see *American Model Engineering Supply*. Sizes 2-56 and up are also available in stainless steel. They also have rivets in 1/16, 3/32, and 1/8 diameters in brass, copper, and steel. Great mom & pop shop to deal with as well.


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

I am aware of Micro Mark, but the same 2-56 screws cost $3.60/10 vs around $5.00/100 at McMaster-Carr. I was not adressing screws smaller than 2-56.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

For people that do need smaller than 2-56, www.microfasteners.com is the place to go.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't criticizing Ron - merely providing alternate/additional sources. American Model Engineering Supply's line of scale hex head fasteners in particular may be useful yet unknown to most.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget Cole's Power Models for scale bolts, nuts and washers down to 0-80, brass or steel. They are sometimes a bit more expensive, but I feel they are of more consistant quality than those I have obtained elsewhere. Ken is the manufacturer, here in the US, and that is another reason I prefer to do business with him. 

For ultra-small stuff, check ScaleHardware.com 

Larry


----------

